

The World's First Laptop for Dogs - kvnn
http://us.toshiba.com/petbook/

======
azar1
This seems to be an April fools joke from 2009:
[http://www.slashgear.com/toshiba-petbook-k9-provides-pups-
wi...](http://www.slashgear.com/toshiba-petbook-k9-provides-pups-with-mobile-
computing-0139795/)

------
DrinkWater
not even remotely funny :/

some companies have really bad consultants /agencies working for them.

~~~
why-el
It was an April's fool.

------
ryanhunt
That's some wicked marketing right there, guaranteed social sharing - however
they should have made it for cats. However, it feels a bit half-assed as I
feel they didn't go far enough with the joke.

~~~
Splognosticus
That's ridiculous. What cat needs a laptop? They can already sleep on yours.

